# Reboot inc at 8PM



## Chris (Jun 13, 2006)

Just a heads up, for all you post whores.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 13, 2006)

19minutes!!! AAAH!!


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 13, 2006)

What's the reboot for?


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2006)

Patchin' some stuff.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 13, 2006)

15 minutes!!!


----------



## Scott (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 13, 2006)

Scott said:


>



Holy shit, I used to love that show.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah it was pretty awesome

-3 minutes


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2006)

'Tis done.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 13, 2006)

yh3333y!!!


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jun 14, 2006)

are you always online jeff?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 14, 2006)

sometimes, lol.

oh and I just got an even deeper thing about the O RLY thing above, it was from the show Reboot...I just remembered that, lol.


----------



## Scott (Jun 14, 2006)

Yup. That was the joke


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jun 14, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> sometimes, lol.
> 
> oh and I just got an even deeper thing about the O RLY thing above, it was from the show Reboot...I just remembered that, lol.




no... you are allways online. you're a robot!


----------

